# Hoyt CRX 32



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

I like Hoyt bows. I'm kinda partial to the split limb look, and so Hoyts appeal to me. I agree that a smooth draw and quiet shooting bow are very important ( also has to "feel" right to the shooter). Congrats on making a great pick, and on being happy with your decision. Though most people probably wouldn't admit they wished they had chose differently.


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. I have owned my Rampage XT for about a month and absoloutly love the thing. I had a vectrix and can't believe how much better the rxt feels to me and very smooth and quiet. Lets see some pics of ur new weapon.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Good purchase neighbor


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

congrats on the buy im looking at getting the crx32 as well


----------



## jcedvm (May 29, 2011)

I bought one two weeks ago and I absolutely love it. I went from shooting a Mathews drenalin to the CRX 32. Unbelievable in the amount of comfort I gained from going with Hoyt........and it's only shooting 6 fps slower than my buddy's new Invasion!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hoyt has a winner in the 
crx 32 and crx35 good choice...


----------



## deer Crazed (May 23, 2011)

Hoyt crx 32 is a greAT BOW BUT I LIKE MY DESTROYER 350 BETTER. THE DRAW CYCLE AND BACK WALL ARE MUCH NICER IMO


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

deer Crazed said:


> Hoyt crx 32 is a greAT BOW BUT I LIKE MY DESTROYER 350 BETTER. THE DRAW CYCLE AND BACK WALL ARE MUCH NICER IMO


pfffft.


----------

